# Handcrafted Car Audio of Mesa Az is looking to hire awesome people!



## handcrafted (Sep 22, 2009)

Hey guys, I just wanted to drop you all a line to let you know that we are currently seeking a couple of awesome people to help us grow and to help us take care of our existing work load. We are a forward thinking shop on the cutting edge of just about everything we do and we offer the following benefits:

Competitive pay for a given experience level.
Vacation and Sick time.
Growth opportunities in the business and the industry (we are recognized by our peers and Mobile Electronics Magazine as one of the Top 12 retailers in the country)
Great employee purchase programs on some of the best car audio products.
Challenging work that will excite the right person.

We don't require a whole lot of our employees except the following:

You must have a positive attitude and a desire to make people happy.
You must have goals for your life.
Technicians must have tools and atleast some experience installing (we will train you on our processes, but a solid foundation is required)
You must have a reliable mode of transportation to and from work.
You must be drug free.
Sales people must be well kept and happy.
You must have an active imagination and a willingness to use it.

I'm sure there's more but hey, it's Monday morning! In order to be considered for employment, please email your complete resume with any supporting material to [email protected]. Please do not call or stop by before doing so. I will be in touch with you if your resume fits our needs. Thank you all for your time.


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

cool, great of you to post on here!

good luck finding people - if i lived out in that area i might even apply, it sounds like the priorities of the employees attitudes are high on the list, and that is great for morale and the climate of the workplace.

if you are ever inclined, and the customer is okay with it, it would be great to see some of your guys' work in the build-logs secion.

good luck with the search!


----------



## handcrafted (Sep 22, 2009)

Well, to be honest with you, keeping up with forums and our general online presence would be part of the job detail for a sales position in his down time. I used to be so active on here with almost every build, but I just plain don't have the time anymore. I'd even like to contribute some of the more "basic" types of installations on here just so everybody can see how we do things like remote starters, but again, we are just too busy for me to find time to do it. Thank you for positive comments.


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

Ooohhh, pick me, pick me! lol

Wow, I wish I was in a position to relocate. What is the cost of living like out there?

Might be nice to work with people who are still enthusiasts. 

Jay


----------



## handcrafted (Sep 22, 2009)

I'm not entirely sure about the cost of living as I have been here since I was 2 so it is just what it is ya know? But, judging by housing costs and gas prices, it's probably right about average.


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

Yeah, I checked in to it, and it's slightly more expensive than where I live now.

Jay


----------



## namesmeanlittle (Nov 20, 2013)

I wish i could get a job like that but i have no experience with ascetics, new things, processors, bells and whistles. I know I could do it but there would have to be training and i can only work part time... I would work cheap though 12$ an hour and i'd fly for joy, I work in landscaping, not many benefits hard work. I have imagination i've done some neat stuff not spectacular but interesting things that always seem to work.


----------



## derek0606 (Dec 1, 2010)

JayinMI said:


> Yeah, I checked in to it, and it's slightly more expensive than where I live now.
> 
> Jay


Anywhere is more expensive than Michigan! :laugh: 

This sounds like a dream chance for someone wanting to gain experience in a great environment! I will be jealous of whoever gets these jobs!


----------



## brett (Apr 27, 2005)

I would love to work for John, but the commute is just too much. Good luck to the person who get's in!


----------



## graceparker (Oct 2, 2014)

Its really expensive.


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

deleted


----------

